# Hummingbird Wide 100



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I realise this is an old finder but I found it at a yard sale and it had never been opened. As my really old finder died I picked it up for $25. Installed it today and can't get it to work. Took it to the lake to test it and my new trolling motor. When I first turned it on it went to demo mode. I turned it off and on several times and it didn't work. According to the manual when you first turn it on it is suppose to show 4 options such as start up but it doesn't do that. The screen shows the scroll speed across the top and the set depth and that is about it. Anyone have one that may have ideas what may be wrong.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

According to most fish finder trouble shooting guides if you are stuck in demo mode or do not have the options for all menus then they transducer is not connected, or not connected properly.

That and holding the power button down TOO long when powering up will put it into Demo\Simulator mode.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Evinrude58 said:


> I realise this is an old finder but I found it at a yard sale and it had never been opened. As my really old finder died I picked it up for $25. Installed it today and can't get it to work. Took it to the lake to test it and my new trolling motor. When I first turned it on it went to demo mode. I turned it off and on several times and it didn't work. According to the manual when you first turn it on it is suppose to show 4 options such as start up but it doesn't do that. The screen shows the scroll speed across the top and the set depth and that is about it. Anyone have one that may have ideas what may be wrong.


Do you have the transducer connected when you turn the unit on? Is the transducer correct for the unit? Usually it defaults into demo mode if it does not sense a transducer connected.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is the manual for the Wide 100 ...

http://www.humminbird.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=3239

Rickie


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Should be the right transducer as it is original. Must be a bad connection or transducer wire. Would really make it easier to figure out if I could find someone that has a working one. Then I could borrow their head unit and see if it worked with my transducer.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Evinrude58 said:


> Should be the right transducer as it is original. Must be a bad connection or transducer wire. Would really make it easier to figure out if I could find someone that has a working one. Then I could borrow their head unit and see if it worked with my transducer.


I think I have an old one. Where are you located?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am located in Massillon.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I assume you are in the water when you turn it on.


----------

